# Four Preludes for Piano, op. 1



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you my first piece ever written at the Bratislava Conservatory. It was back in 2012 and premiered couple weeks later by a very talented pianist Julia Novosedlikova. You're gonna hear about her :tiphat:






If you are interested in seeing the score with more details about the piece itself, here's the link:
Four Preludes for Piano, Op. 1

Thanks for listening and any feedback!

Lukas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I just can say....WOW, well done Lukas ,I am taking a deep bow now .:tiphat:


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I just can say....WOW, well done Lukas ,I am taking a deep bow now .:tiphat:


Haha, thanks Pugg! 

BTW, is there a way to make that embedded youtube playlist play continuously?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lukas K said:


> Haha, thanks Pugg!
> 
> BTW, is there a way to make that embedded youtube playlist play continuously?


I haven't got a clue, ask one of the mods their names are on the bottom of each thread .
In this case:

Moderators of this Forum

mmsbls, Huilunsoittaja, Taggart


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for help!


----------

